# Do you think you can guess it right?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I thought that it will be  FUN  to play the guessing game with you guys :biggrin:

My question is not an easy one, I should say. I think that you can only answer it by *guessing*

Did you ever wonder what does katkoota mean? or maybe asked yourself -when seeing me post here and being called katkoota-: where on earth did this person get her name from? 

If yes, here is your chance to find out after guessing. 
If no, just join the game and see how good are you at guessing  

I put a poll for you guys if you wanted to post your answer to my question to see the percentage of the right answer, but I really wanna see your reply to the post, so that I can see who guessed what  

The story behind katkoota will be followed when I give you the right answer :biggrin: 

Good luck and enjoy :grouphug: 

kat

edit: I don't know why I can't do the poll :huh: 

anyways, here are your options:

1. Joy
2. Chick
3. The Beloved One
4. Blossom


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't wait to find out-have always wondered but I have no clue what it means :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I can't wait to find out-have always wondered but I have no clue what it means :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Can you just guess first? :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just from what I know of you-I'm going to guess Joy! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Just from what I know of you-I'm going to guess Joy! :biggrin:[/B]


Thank you :grouphug: 

I wont answer until I get other people to guess too :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kat, how long have you been using this name?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My guess, from knowing you, would be The Beloved One. :wub: :wub: (Or Joy)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat, how long have you been using this name?[/B]


almost forever :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> My guess, from knowing you, would be The Beloved One. :wub: :wub: (Or Joy)[/B]


Thank you Sweet Linda for guessing :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'd have to say #3-the beloved one.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'd have to say #3-the beloved one.[/B]


Thanks for guessing :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I also guess the beloved one.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kat I will take a guess and say 

Beloved One, but that's just guessing


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a tough one. If you've had it nearly forever, then it may not be a reference to your poochies, but instead a reference to you. If that is the case, I could see each one of them fitting you. You are a joy to all of us here. You must be beloved to be the type of person you seem to be. And, a blossom is something that is beautiful, which you are also. And, chick, well that brings to mind something small; females are often referred to here as chicks. So, it could be any of those things.

Did you choose the nickname or did someone give it to you?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My guess is Blossom. It just a guess.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> That's a tough one. If you've had it nearly forever, then it may not be a reference to your poochies, but instead a reference to you. If that is the case, I could see each one of them fitting you. You are a joy to all of us here. You must be beloved to be the type of person you seem to be. And, a blossom is something that is beautiful, which you are also. And, chick, well that brings to mind something small; females are often referred to here as chicks. So, it could be any of those things.
> 
> Did you choose the nickname or did someone give it to you?[/B]


awwww :grouphug: thank you for your nice words :grouphug: 

To answer your question: the name was given to me by someone


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My official guess is that the beloved one has blossomed into a chick full of joy. lol... just a guess.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ladies, I thank you for guessing :grouphug: 

waiting to give others the chance too


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Without doing any research -- I'm going to guess *'JOY' *... because that is what you've brought into _my _life, Kat. 

I know you also bring Joy to your family, your friends and, of course, to *all* the precious animals you have come in contact with your whole life. 

You *ARE* Joy - no matter what Katkoota means! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> My official guess is that the beloved one has blossomed into a chick full of joy. lol... just a guess.[/B]


 :smrofl: 

sorry but this guess cracked me up :smrofl: :smrofl: LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not good at guessing, but I'm going to guess "chick". But to me Katkoota really means beloved. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Without doing any research -- I'm going to guess *'JOY' *... because that is what you've brought into _my _life, Kat.
> 
> I know you also bring Joy to your family, your friends and, of course, to *all* the precious animals you have come in contact with your whole life.
> 
> You *ARE* Joy - no matter what Katkoota means! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


awww :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thank you dearest Kim :grouphug: I always think of you as a person who makes me SMILE too :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm not good at guessing, but I'm going to guess "chick". But to me Katkoota really means beloved. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Sue for guessing :grouphug: Kat loves you, smarty Boo and baby doll's face Hannah too SOOOO MUCH

:wub: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> My official guess is that the beloved one has blossomed into a chick full of joy. lol... just a guess.[/B]


by the way, I loved the way that you used in thinking before guessing  and the type of questin you asked :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

In case you've been wondering where I have been ..
I have been searching Katkoota on arabic websites. I found out it's a Gulf name ..
Is it in fact Arabic

Now I am curious, who gave you the name Katkoota and what is your real name kat ??

Originally posted by SAMI_OMAR:
If u like gulf names: haza2, Mish3el, il-3ebod or 7mood! http://www.aliraqi.com/ubb/smiles/rofl.gif

Katkoota or Dabdooba! http://www.aliraqi.com/ubb/smiles/rofl.gif

HAHAHAHA wilak wein ako Katkoota lo Dabdooba. Mentioning the Gulf names, you forgot Hzaa3.http://www.aliraqi.com/ubb/smiles/wink.gif

By the way - the link does not work

It could be any of those ...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I guess Joy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> In case you've been wondering where I have been ..
> I have been searching Katkoota on arabic websites. I found out it's a Gulf name ..
> Is it in fact Arabic
> 
> ...


HAHA..can i call this cheating, or trying to cheat?

Glad that the meaning did not appear though  

:HistericalSmiley: 

The meaning of katkoota is in one of the 4 options...Do you think you can guess it right?

and yeah it is a gulf name..was given to me by the person who has one of the biggest hearts on earth....MY DAD :wub: 

It is the name that I am called by here 

kat


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lucky I have some Middle Eastern influence in me ...

Nancy Ajram has a little fairytale song ...

Katkout in Arabic means little chick ............


AHA ................. GOTCHA KATKOOTA ...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have wondered this before! I am guessing Joy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Katkout in Arabic means little chick ............[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


I knew it before posting this post that Lina will have the chance to know...especially when you told me that your hubby was reading the postcard's words :biggrin: 

*so I say: SUE and LINA got it right* :aktion033: :chili: and Sue: you were the only one who said that you were bad at guessing :smrofl: 

in fact you are the 1st one who guessed it right :aktion033: 

This is what a real katkoota looks like
[attachment=29352:cute_chick_1a.jpg]

I don't look like one of course :smrofl: and I hope my dad did not think that I looked like one when he gave me this name :smrofl: 

but it is given to someone who looks small and cute  I am the most close person to dad among my other siblings :wub: 

and I was called katkoota when I was about a year old...and yeah...I always was the tinniest among people around my age (till today)

I have another name -formal name-, but katkoota is what I'm called among my dear ones 

kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute story, Kat. A little chick is also warm and fuzzy. :biggrin: :biggrin: Dads are great, aren't they??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My niece was given the name "Madjlooni" by a male friend - it means crazy :wacko1: 
What a cute name for you - now what's your real birth name .. ???


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwww! i didn't get to guess! but i wouldn't have come up with the right answer anyway! LOL

what a very cute nickname, kat.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> What a cute name for you - now what's your real birth name .. ???[/B]


you know Lina, not sure if i wanna share it coz I don't wanna be called by this name....I like my real formal name ALOT too. My dad chose it for me too  It is the name that I am called with by people in other places like: university, in my passport..etc but I like my other name *katkoota* better

just feel that katkoota is more friendly and is called with by MANY people I LOVE and care about :wub: 

but i guess there is no harm in telling you and the others (just don't call me by it :biggrin: ) 
will make me feel that I am in school or something :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Dads are great, aren't they??[/B]


Thank you sweetest Linda :grouphug: 

Dads are the best  

I give my dad the highest score for raising me up and helping me become the person who I am today...Mom as well, but I am more like my dad  :biggrin: love them both :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> awwwwww! i didn't get to guess! but i wouldn't have come up with the right answer anyway! LOL
> 
> what a very cute nickname, kat.[/B]


Thank Carrie :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I would never have guessed "little chick" but then how cute is that!!!
I really like your birth name too, it's pretty


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh gosh I would never have guessed "little chick" but then how cute is that!!!
> I really like your birth name too, it's pretty [/B]


LOL at least you tried :biggrin: :grouphug: 

I like both names: my birth name & nickname, but for SM + other people around the internet + the people around me -family and close friends: I like to be called katkoota ... I am called by it till today by them. Sometimes I wonder if few of them, like dad and the others forgot my real name :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465279
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what real name - I don't even see it -see it's not up there ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Both are lovely names you little chick-a-dee


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> what real name - I don't even see it -see it's not up there ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, poo. I've missed out on the fun once again. But yes, I have often wondered what katkoota stood for. And now I know!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> oh, poo. I've missed out on the fun once again. But yes, I have often wondered what katkoota stood for. And now I know![/B]



LOL thats okay :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cute story-I love it!!! And I'm glad you think that we are dear to you :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I love nicknames! They're usually given by someone we love. I think we all need to share our nicknames. My sister was 18 months old when I was born and she couldn't say Judie so she started calling me Gruder....how she got that out of Judie only a 18 month old would know, but that's what she still calls me and my nieces and nephew call me Aunt Gruder. It's weird when she calls me by my given name.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You know the best part of all of this, Kat? This part right here ...


> ... but katkoota is what I'm called among my dear ones
> 
> kat[/B]


Among your 'dear ones'. Now - if _THAT_ isn't the dearest phrase ... 'my dear ones'. See? That's part of what makes you SO special! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kat, I grew up on a farm & little baby chicks are the tiniest sweetest & most delicate little fuzzies. I just loved holding them in my hands & feeling their warm delicate softness & holding them to my neck while they softly nuzzled & made little chick sounds. So I can certainly understand why your Dad chose to call you Katkoota.What a sweet story. :wub: Your real name is very pretty too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I now know the answer before guessing but my first instinct was "chick"... I think because it was 'out of the frame' of the others. ...but then as I read that your Dad gave it to you, I changed my mind and would have gone with 'beloved-one'. 
I loved reading how you love your dad!... I bet he'd be so proud to see you telling the "world" how much you love him!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I love both of your names and loved reading the story behind it. When you said that your dad gave you the name I was going to go for blossom because I thought perhaps he loved how you blossomed into the wonderful person that you are!! Before that I was going to go with the most obvious one which was beloved......Either way I was wrong!
Thanks for sharing that with us!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I'm too late to play the game. I always thought Kat was your first name and Koota was your last name :smrofl: 
I had so many Katkootas when I was growing up  , sometimes they colored them too so all different colors.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Kat, *I grew up on a farm & little baby chicks are the tiniest sweetest & most delicate little fuzzies. I just loved holding them in my hands & feeling their warm delicate softness & holding them to my neck while they softly nuzzled & made little chick sounds.* So I can certainly understand why your Dad chose to call you Katkoota.What a sweet story. :wub: Your real name is very pretty too.[/B]


Awww, Sue, what a sweet description. That's why I can't bear to eat chicken...! 

Kat, this is a great thread and I enjoyed learning about the origins of your name.


----------

